# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Kapet në Durrës një peshkaqen 3.5 metra i gjatë

## Davius

*Durres, Kapet ne Adriatik nje peshkaqen Tiger 3.5 metra i gjate*

Peshkaqeni i dyte brenda nje jave ka rene ne rrjetat e peshkatareve shqiptare. Shfaqja e peshkaqeneve ne ujrat e detit Adriatik, nuk eshte me nje dukuri e rralle. Pak dite pas kapjes se gjitarit 400 kg, nje tjeter ka rene ne rrjetat e peshkatareve durrsake por peshkaqeni Tiger qe eshte kapur sot nga varka ‘Akuario-s’ 8 milje larg Durresit eshte i gjate 3.5 m dhe peshon 280 kg. Sipas specialistet peshkaqeni tiger eshte nder me te rrezikshmit per njerezit dhe kjo perben nje ngjarje te rralle pasi ai frekuenton ujerat tropikale. Specialistet thone se prania e tyre ka ardhur si pasoje e ngrohjes se motit,por nuk perjashtohet dhe mundesia e ndjekies se ushqimit,pasi ne kete periudhe eshte faza e shumimit te sardeles

_(News24/Balkanweb)_ 

-----------

Lajm interesant, se kisha degjuar ndonjehere qe edhe ne Shqiperi paska peshkaqenj. Edhe une sa me merak notoja neper Adriatik, te dija se ka peshkaqenj neper ujerat e Durrsit, do laheshe neper pishinat e hoteleve. (  :ngerdheshje:  )

----------


## Darius

Peshkaqene jane kapur disa ne vitet e fundit. Hera e fundit qe kam qene ne plazhin e Durresit ka qene 98 dhe me kujtohet qe nje djale i ri qe gjuante peshk me rrjete nxorri nje peshkaqen te vogel ne thellesi te ceket fare. Qe nga ai moment nuk e kalova me thellesine mbi gjoks. Ku eshte i vogli eshte dhe i madhi. Plus qe me gjithe ate dinamit qe hidhej ne ate kohe per te gjuajtur peshk eshte normale qe era e gjakut do terheqi grabitqaret. Dhe vendi ku ai kapi peshkaqenin ishte bregu i pare dhe i dyte, pra aty ku rrine shumica e femijeve dhe ata qe luajne me top. 
Mbase kam pare shume filma me peshkaqene qe sulmojne njerez po ska gje me te frikshme kur i shikon. Me mire i sigurt sesa me ndonje cope te trupit te  hequr llokem  :perqeshje:

----------


## Del Monako

Po me pate mo mu duke u la ne det po qofsha burr i poshter. 

Ik er bab, s'kna pun ne, te heqim edhe picir neper gojen e peshkaqenit.

pupupu

Ne varrim do thone, ishte burr i mire po e hengri peshkaqeni. Turp....

----------


## TiLoNcE

> Po me pate mo mu duke u la ne det po qofsha burr i poshter.


ti ke frik ene ka shrimps le mo ka peshkaqenat  :perqeshje:

----------


## Del Monako

> ti ke frik ene ka shrimps le mo ka peshkaqenat



Shrimps jane ato balenat qe ha ti ne restorant e?

----------


## TiLoNcE

> Shrimps jane ato balenat qe ha ti ne restorant e?


jes ,ato jan koma vet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

gjithmon ka pas peshkaqena po njerzit skan kuptu gja.. sepse ai nuk vjen afer brigjeve..
po me vjen keq qe ska foto te ktyre peshqve te rralle..
psh spash foto te atij peshkut te sarandes..

ka dhe nji gje..

denduria e gratacielo hotelo bordello restoranto pico-pace-rive ne plazhet shqiptare.. dhe mileti i madh qe vjen ne to e qe si rezultante ka nje shtim masiv te kakom.uto sh.urres..ne det ..nga qe mafia nuk nderton wc e kanalizime se m.utin sja blen kush.. pra ska biznes ne te.. athere nje bregdet kaq i pasur ne fekale patjater qe fton "turiste" te paftuar me dhembe nga thellesite e oqeaneve.. 
ti shoc mengjezeve turistet koso-teto-kacaniko--pejo-prishtino-korcare.. qe futen ne uj deri ne thellesine  ..pak permbi mullaqe.. duke u shtrenguar ter lezet .. ne kryerjen e nevojave mengjesore.. lemerisesh..
pastaj mbas pak..plluq pllaq..dalin copat e tumit.. e ata si burra te mire i drejtohen bregut..
e kjo fekaleri terheq peshkun.. 
e po si mos te vine peshkaqenet  ne bregun tone..pastaj..

----------


## TiLoNcE

> Peshkaqene jane kapur disa ne vitet e fundit. Hera e fundit qe kam qene ne plazhin e Durresit ka qene 98 dhe me kujtohet qe nje djale i ri qe gjuante peshk me rrjete nxorri nje peshkaqen te vogel ne thellesi te ceket fare. *Qe nga ai moment nuk e kalova me thellesine mbi gjoks*. Ku eshte i vogli eshte dhe i madhi. Plus qe me gjithe ate dinamit qe hidhej ne ate kohe per te gjuajtur peshk eshte normale qe era e gjakut do terheqi grabitqaret. Dhe vendi ku ai kapi peshkaqenin ishte bregu i pare dhe i dyte, pra aty ku rrine shumica e femijeve dhe ata qe luajne me top. 
> Mbase kam pare shume filma me peshkaqene qe sulmojne njerez po ska gje me te frikshme kur i shikon. Me mire i sigurt sesa me ndonje cope te trupit te  hequr llokem



uaj  se di ket historin e dhimshme une lol

nau e kuptoj pse te rrin floket gjithmon mir,se sti prish krypa :P

----------


## Asriana

> gjithmon ka pas peshkaqena po njerzit skan kuptu gja.. sepse ai nuk vjen afer brigjeve..
> po me vjen keq qe ska foto te ktyre peshqve te rralle..
> psh spash foto te atij peshkut te sarandes..
> 
> ka dhe nji gje..
> 
> denduria e gratacielo hotelo bordello restoranto pico-pace-rive ne plazhet shqiptare.. dhe mileti i madh qe vjen ne to e qe si rezultante ka nje shtim masiv te kakom.uto sh.urres..ne det ..nga qe mafia nuk nderton wc e kanalizime se m.utin sja blen kush.. pra ska biznes ne te.. athere nje bregdet kaq i pasur ne fekale patjater qe fton "turiste" te paftuar me dhembe nga thellesite e oqeaneve.. 
> ti shoc mengjezeve turistet koso-teto-kacaniko--pejo-prishtino-korcare.. qe futen ne uj deri ne thellesine  ..pak permbi mullaqe.. duke u shtrenguar ter lezet .. ne kryerjen e nevojave mengjesore.. lemerisesh..
> pastaj mbas pak..plluq pllaq..dalin copat e tumit.. e ata si burra te mire i drejtohen bregut..
> ...


Ke plotesisht te drejte,peshkaqene ka pas gjithnje edhe pse njerezit nuk kane dashur te kuptojne.Rreziku i peshkaqeneve ka qene gjithnje i pranishem Deti eshte i madh dhe ata jane gjithnje ne levizje :djall me brire:

----------


## ELDORADO

*ne Te Vertete Interesante ,per Peshkaqen Ne  Dy  Detet Tone Skisha Degjuar ,por Para Disa Vitesh Me Nje Rast Pikniku Ne Divjake Pame Nje Delfin Te Ngordhur Ne Breg Te Detit*

----------


## Asriana

> *ne Te Vertete Interesante ,per Peshkaqen Ne  Dy  Detet Tone Skisha Degjuar ,por Para Disa Vitesh Me Nje Rast Pikniku Ne Divjake Pame Nje Delfin Te Ngordhur Ne Breg Te Detit*


E Diele, 19 Nentor 2006 
Ja ELDORADO nje informaion ''flash'' ne lidhje me peshkaqenet (Mare nga gazeta)
''KORRIERI'' per ta bere me bindes rrezikun qe shfaqin peshkaqenet.

Ujerat shqiptare, 30 lloje peshkaqenesh  
Sipas Grupit Mesdhetar te Studimeve te Peshkaqeneve me seli ne Palermo, te krijuar ne vitin 2000, ne Adriatik dhe Jon mund te hasesh afro 30 lloje peshkaqenesh, nder te cilet me te perhapurit jane Heptronchias Perlo dhe Hexanchus Griseus. Ndersa ne te gjithe Mesdheun hasen afro 45 lloje peshkaqenesh, pjesa me e madhe e te cileve te panjohur per publikun e gjere. Keta grabitqare te Mesdheut, te cilet bien rendom ne grepat dhe rrjetat e peshkatareve shqiptare, mund te arrijne deri ne pese metra gjatesi dhe gjysme tonelate peshe. Studimi i fundit i shkencetareve ne lidhje me peshkaqenet, jep edhe alarmin e zhdukjes se disa specieve te rralla ne Mesdhe, fale efektit serre dhe gjuetise pa kriter. Nderkohe, ne konkluzionet e fundit te kesaj nisme shkencore, saktesohet se ne Adriatik mund te hasen edhe lloje te grabitqareve oqeanike, te cilet mund ti vizitojne rastesisht keto ujera, fale ngrohjes globale te Mesdheut.   :kryqezohen:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ELDORADO

*une Nje Rast Te Cilin Kam Pare Vet Tregova Por Megjithate Rrofsh Per Infon Do Kem Me Kujdes Kur Te Futem Ne Detin Jon Dhe Adriatik,me Pare Futesha Deri Ne 10 Milje Tani Do Futem Deri Ne 5 Milje 
*

----------


## Bledari

> Peshkaqene jane kapur disa ne vitet e fundit. Hera e fundit qe kam qene ne plazhin e Durresit ka qene 98 dhe me kujtohet qe nje djale i ri qe gjuante peshk me rrjete nxorri nje peshkaqen te vogel ne thellesi te ceket fare. Qe nga ai moment nuk e kalova me thellesine mbi gjoks. Ku eshte i vogli eshte dhe i madhi. Plus qe me gjithe ate dinamit qe hidhej ne ate kohe per te gjuajtur peshk eshte normale qe era e gjakut do terheqi grabitqaret. Dhe vendi ku ai kapi peshkaqenin ishte bregu i pare dhe i dyte, pra aty ku rrine shumica e femijeve dhe ata qe luajne me top. 
> Mbase kam pare shume filma me peshkaqene qe sulmojne njerez po ska gje me te frikshme kur i shikon. Me mire i sigurt sesa me ndonje cope te trupit te  hequr llokem


ahhh me Mikel ca trimi qe je, po ne qe lahemi vit per vit ne plazhet e Durresit mer cduhet te themi? e?




> Ke plotesisht te drejte,peshkaqene ka pas gjithnje edhe pse njerezit nuk kane dashur te kuptojne.Rreziku i peshkaqeneve ka qene gjithnje i pranishem Deti eshte i madh dhe ata jane gjithnje ne levizje


Mos harroni nje dicka qe ne brigjet e Durresit kurr nuk afrohen peshkaqet neper brigjeve te plazhit pasi brigjet jane te cekta dhe ngecin kshu qe po ngecen e hongren nuk dalin me dot kollaj. kshu qe popull rrini te qete

Kshu qe peshkaqenet kane qene jane dhe do jene gjithmone neper brigjet Shqiptare.

----------


## Asriana

> ahhh me Mikel ca trimi qe je, po ne qe lahemi vit per vit ne plazhet e Durresit mer cduhet te themi? e?
> 
> 
> 
> Mos harroni nje dicka qe ne brigjet e Durresit kurr nuk afrohen peshkaqet neper brigjeve te plazhit pasi brigjet jane te cekta dhe ngecin kshu qe po ngecen e hongren nuk dalin me dot kollaj. kshu qe popull rrini te qete
> 
> Kshu qe peshkaqenet kane qene jane dhe do jene gjithmone neper brigjet Shqiptare.


Po Bledaro po,mir e ke ti qe i jep siguri dhe qetesi popullit :pa dhembe:  ,por e ke lexuar ate shprehjen ti qe thote:
''Lumi fle,por hasmi sfle''  :kryqezohen:   :djall me brire:

----------


## PRI-LTN

Brenda nje viti, me shume njerez vdesin nga supa e peshkaqenit sesa nga sulmet e tij.




> Hera e fundit qe kam qene ne plazhin e Durresit ka qene 98 dhe me kujtohet qe nje djale i ri qe gjuante peshk me rrjete nxorri nje peshkaqen te vogel ne thellesi te ceket fare. Qe nga ai moment nuk e kalova me thellesine mbi gjoks. Ku eshte i vogli eshte dhe i madhi.


Ai qe ke pare ti, quhet peshk Pellumb, dhe nuk rritet me shume se aq. Rrace peshkaqeni eshte dhe i ngjan shume peshkaqenit tipik, por ka permasa shume here me te vogla dhe gjendet me shumice ne detin Adriatik. Eshte i rrezikshem sa c'mund te jete dhe nje merluc.

----------


## PRI-LTN

Nje tjeter peshkaqen tiger ka ngecur ne rrjetat e peshkatareve durrsake. 
Ai ishte 4.05 m i gjate dhe peshonte rreth 350 kg.

----------


## KUSi

*po a keni ndonje foto nga keto peshkaqen qe jan kapur , nese keni ju kisha lutur qe ti nxjerni , FLM per mirkuptimin*

----------


## murik

Mos kini fryke jo,se as dreqi nuk e ha shqipon,jo mo peshku qen.

----------


## Humdinger

> Nje tjeter peshkaqen tiger ka ngecur ne rrjetat e peshkatareve durrsake. 
> Ai ishte 4.05 m i gjate dhe peshonte rreth 350 kg.


Nuk ngecin peshkaqenët vetë në rrjeta... e keqja është se në det të hapur janë hedhur kuintalë të tërë me mbeturina mishi të pagatuar dhe gjaku kafshësh, për të sjellë tufat e peshkaqenëve në këto anë, sepse ka filluar tregëtia me pjesët e peshkaqenëve që blihen për 2000 lekë të vjetra KG dhe që ka kërkesa nga kurreshtja edhe nëpër restorante... por këta debila që e kanë bërë këtë, nuk kanë menduar për miletin që nuk do frekuentojë si më parë plazhin e Durrësit dhe të Golemit... gjithnjë ne mendojmë sot për sot, pa largpamje, plus që tani nuk e rruan njeri nëse do shkojnë plazhista apo jo... të na fryhet xhepi ne pa akoma nuk paskan vdekur të tjerët??!!

----------


## Baptist

Bukur 3.5 metra, s'eshte keq! -Kush ia mblodhi leket?
:')

----------

